# New Eq ( pity it's only 2 bands )



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

thought l'd post this link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=920789 from avs..........it goes down to 10hz, but only 2 bands to play with.....see what you reckon.......


----------



## Sonic Icons (Aug 14, 2006)

If the product developer put SPDIF (optical or coax digital) inputs and outputs on this beast, then I think you could put two or more in series while avoiding extra A/D and D/A conversions. (I assume that processing is in digital domain, hence there will be A/D + D/A conversion when using the analog IO.)


----------

